# strictly liquid carbon? pics?



## Bryson375 (13 Aug 2013)

Is anyone using liquid carbon alone? Ferts and all still but without pressurised Co2. Hows it going for you? Anyone got pics?


----------



## zebradanio (13 Aug 2013)

From this




 

To this in about 4 weeks 



 

New tank started 6 weeks ago plants added 4 weeks ago except for H.Polysperma which was planted from the start , very little algae , dosing 1/10 ei salts from sponsor and 1ml per 50 litre liquid carbon.


----------



## jy_oc_hx (13 Aug 2013)

zebradanio said:


> New tank started 6 weeks ago plants added 4 weeks ago except for H.Polysperma which was planted from the start , very little algae , dosing 1/10 ei salts from sponsor and 1ml per 50 litre liquid carbon.


Is that cat litter or is it a branded substrate?


----------



## zebradanio (13 Aug 2013)

Moler Clay from Bonsai online shop aka cat litter
btw the Aponotogen Crispus were added about 2 weeks ago


----------



## oldbloke (13 Aug 2013)

Can't complain about that.


----------



## Bryson375 (14 Aug 2013)

Nice man, really nice tank. That wood is cool too. Have you used pressurised co2 before? Would be cool to see a before an after for that too.


----------



## oldbloke (14 Aug 2013)

Bryson375 said:


> Is anyone using liquid carbon alone? Ferts and all still but without pressurised Co2. Hows it going for you? Anyone got pics?


 
 This is liquid CO2 and full EI.
It's sort of ok. Some species are doing better than others. Some throw up a load of new leaves only for them to yellow off. I have some algae so am cutting down on the light period.
I now have a FE tank so will see how things go in there.


IMG_5175 by threequartersky, on Flickr


----------



## zebradanio (15 Aug 2013)

Looking pretty good


----------



## Curvball (26 Aug 2013)

Anybody else got any liquid co2 tanks to share? 


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Andy Thurston (27 Aug 2013)

More of an under water propagator than a planned scape but 35l tank with 3x8w t5 and 3.5x liquid carbon dose 

http://i921.photobucket.com/albums/ad59/big_clown77/image_zpseb4fca51.jpg


----------



## MirandaB (27 Aug 2013)

This isn't a scape,just my shrimp/dario tank and it had just had a bit of a trim and shuffle about.
28ltr with arcadia ellipse 18w plant pro,ferts and 0.5 ml liquid carbon daily.


----------



## Michael W (27 Aug 2013)

Miranda how well do you find your mosses and Riccia cope with liquid carbon? I'm hesitant to try liquid carbon out as I fear it may cause some damage to them.


----------



## sciencefiction (27 Aug 2013)

Well, I think it's only good on small/average size tanks or as a supplement to injected CO2.


----------



## Michael W (27 Aug 2013)

I was planning on having one of my 30L with diy co2 plus liquid carbon due to the diy's instability.


----------



## MirandaB (27 Aug 2013)

Michael W said:


> Miranda how well do you find your mosses and Riccia cope with liquid carbon? I'm hesitant to try liquid carbon out as I fear it may cause some damage to them.


I don't find it causes any problems at all Michael and there are most varieties in there, but I am only dosing at the recommended level.
The moss growth isn't as fast as in my CO2 injected tank but I think it is actually better as it is naturally attaching itself to the wood.
The light is fairly bright on there but it is diffused quite a bit by the floating plants.


----------



## Michael W (27 Aug 2013)

Thats good to hear, I'm just planning on rescaping my shrimp tank and I plan to use some sort of CO2. Unfortunately my parents don't like the idea of using FEs and since I plan on focusing on my nano tanks more I think I could get away with liquid CO2 and DIY.


----------



## MirandaB (27 Aug 2013)

In my,albeit somewhat limited, experience you'd be fine with that 
I don't have a proper substrate for plants,just 1mm black gravel so with a proper substrate you could get even better growth with other plants.
Another plus with this kind of setup is I get virtually no algae at all  I have an onion nerite snail in there and he copes with anything that may appear.
I haven't cleaned the glass in that tank for months.


----------



## Michael W (27 Aug 2013)

I don't think I'll be using a nutrient enriched substrate, it will likely be sand or cat litter. The only reason I would choose sand is that cat litter in my opinion is painful to plant in as it can be very light where as the sand would be compact. Other than that I'll go with cat litter any day.


----------



## Curvball (27 Aug 2013)

Michael W said:


> I was planning on having one of my 30L with diy co2 plus liquid carbon due to the diy's instability.



That sounds like good idea, might do the same.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------

